# Trouble shooting this old compressor



## Twitchfingerz (May 6, 2019)

Hi I recently was given an old air compressor from my friends work but it had a few parts missing. I recently got the small black hose replaced (because it was cut) but now when I turn it on air comes out of the bottom of the container where the pressure gauge is (see photo). I am not sure if i need anymore hoses to connect to this container or whether I just need a steel end cap for it to seal off the container. Any help is appreciated. 

Also, I am fixing it to sell it. Does anyone know what something like this should be worth? I think it is either a 2.5 or 3hp.


----------



## Twitchfingerz (May 6, 2019)

Here are the images


----------



## Christian Karlsson (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks like a really old Puma Airmac v12. (Could be wrong) 

It's really hard for me to tell you where the problem is while it's easy for you to just place a finger above the leak and search for the airstream. 
If I were you, I would fix it as long as it's something cheap like fittings. And if it leaks through that rusty tank, I would just get rid of it as it is. 

I wish you the best of luck!


----------

